# Guys running Meyer on their Jeep



## mrwolf (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok. I am fabbing a mount for my cherokee. My question is does the upper frame that holds the pump take any type of beating? I am running out of room and would like to make the hoop easily removable. It does not look like it takes any type of impact from what I can tell? Also Could someone give me a ballpark measurment of the height of the hoop over the lower mount? Say from the center of the mount holes for the plow on the bottom mount to the center of the bottom hole where the pump mounts? 

I would appreciate it. It seems that as far as depth the plow mount holes will basically line up with the mount holes for the pump on the upper mount. Does this make any sense???

Z


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

Im guessing by asking if the upper portion of the mount taking any pressure you have the older style like i have that has the plow pump and light bracket separate and then the lower plow mount you'l be fabbing for the arms of the plow to go into. 

There really isnt much force that the upper portion takes. It needs to be stable enough to pick up the plow as well as capable enough to ensure that it wont break/bend when the plow starts getting whipped around. The upper portion is only connected by the chain to the plow itself (and the hoses but they dont count for strength) so you need to make sure that the upper mount is of sufficient strength.

I'd suggest using at least 2.5" tubing and have it be at least 1/4". 3/8's would be best if you can. Dont forget to truss a little for added strength.

The distance your asking for will differ on each vehicle with the differences in lift kits, tire height, and how much your rigs squats when you lift the blade. Your going to want to set up your blade first and make the a frame as close to parallel to the ground as possible. You can have it a little higher but parallel is best. Build your lower to produce this. Then mount your upper to the frame of the jeep and just make sure you have a longer enough chain to connect the two when the pump is in the lowest position.


----------



## mrwolf (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the response. What I really would like is some pics of some cherokee mounts. Have PM'ed a few guys but no response yet. I would like to see the bracing and mounting points for the upper and lower mounts.

Z


----------

